# Really Stupid Idea



## 1948GG (Aug 4, 2007)

Every once in a while (lately, that means about once a day!), I tripped across this article on Slate:

http://www.slate.com/id/2211158/

Gist is that S/XM should go internet only.

My rather strong reaction is, this is TYPICAL of eastern/urban thinking. Right up there with 'nobody needs dbs satellite, cable offers all one would want', therefore illegal restrictions (deed restriction through local and state laws prohibiting dishes are just fine).

I live in a state (along with at least 10 others) that have spotty cell phone coverage as it is; LIVE news and decent, DJ run music channels is a godsend (Sirius sub since 2002).

Not to mention spotty high-speed internet coverage, due to the telcos/cablecos getting the state legislatures to 'lock-in' their 'plans' (and thereby no competition) that they have never actually built.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

1948GG said:


> Every once in a while (lately, that means about once a day!), I tripped across this article on Slate:
> 
> http://www.slate.com/id/2211158/
> 
> ...


I agree...until such time as internet is readily available in cars radio has to be transmitted some other way.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

With Liberty now having a stake in Sirius XM I don't think you need to worry about that situation for a while now. It would seem strange with Liberty owning a Sat. TV company that it would be pushing for Sirius XM Radio to go all internet. But I figure on down the road everything will somehow be internet driven  It is my worst nightmare because I'm a low tech person that doesn't even own a PC nor do I really even want one :girlscrea


----------



## sum_random_dork (Aug 21, 2008)

I think many times if people don't drive a lot or have a lot of choices on music they can't understand why we love our sat radio. I have been with XM since '02 and can't imagine being w/out it. It's great for music, but those long drives in the car the news and sports can sure help break it up. Plus add in being able to listen to your "home town" team while being out of town, that's priceless.


----------



## ThunderRoad (May 13, 2006)

Keep in mind, they go all internet, they'd probably have to relinquish most, if not all, of their sports content. The reason I say that is while SXM has "satellite radio" rights with these sports organizations, they don't necessarily hold "internet" rights. For instance, that's why they don't have an internet stream for the NASCAR channel. SXM holds the satellite radio rights with NASCAR, while Turner Interactive holds the internet rights, and so far, Turner has been unwilling to sign off on allowing Sirius to stream. I wouldn't doubt the NFL, MLB, the various College Conferences, have similar situations, especially for the play-by-play. Taking that a step further, how many of the talk channels might be like that?


----------



## 1948GG (Aug 4, 2007)

Dolly said:


> It is my worst nightmare because I'm a low tech person that doesn't even own a PC nor do I really even want one :girlscrea


Although I hold a couple advanced degrees in all this/that (electronics eng/telecommunications eng/IT managment), I'm always (even being retired) running into folks every week who are extremely adamant about NEVER (repeat) NEVER having a computer in their home.

A couple of my next door neighbors (one works for Boeing, the other for... wait for it.... MS), don't have and WILL NOT allow computers in their homes. When I inquired as to whether they would be hooking up their sat-tv systems to get 'on demand' stuff, I was greeting with faces of horror :eek2:

"I have to deal with that crud everyday at work, I won't tolerate having it at home" was the basic refrain.

It's all just too much. It took me 3 years to get my mom to ditch cable, and the only reason my sister bought into it is for the RV use. At the end of the day, paying 2-3 times more didn't matter, it was the 'comfortable' status, 'warm and fuzzy' part. But I held their hands for a few weeks, and now the thought of going back to vcr's to get their 'stories' (read: soaps) would elicit the :eek2:


----------



## zman977 (Nov 9, 2003)

sum_random_dork said:


> I think many times if people don't drive a lot or have a lot of choices on music they can't understand why we love our sat radio. I have been with XM since '02 and can't imagine being w/out it. It's great for music, but those long drives in the car the news and sports can sure help break it up. Plus add in being able to listen to your "home town" team while being out of town, that's priceless.


My wife and I must be the exception to this. We have SIRIUS in the home and in the car and we listen to it at home more than in the car simply because we don't have to travel far to get to work. If we are home in the day time it is on at home almost all day.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

1948GG said:


> Although I hold a couple advanced degrees in all this/that (electronics eng/telecommunications eng/IT managment), I'm always (even being retired) running into folks every week who are extremely adamant about NEVER (repeat) NEVER having a computer in their home.
> 
> A couple of my next door neighbors (one works for Boeing, the other for... wait for it.... MS), don't have and WILL NOT allow computers in their homes. When I inquired as to whether they would be hooking up their sat-tv systems to get 'on demand' stuff, I was greeting with faces of horror :eek2:
> 
> ...


Well I'm the type of person that has finally learned to NEVER say NEVER. And more and more things are being done with the internet so at some point in my lifetime I may have to break down and try to use one. After all I would rather have a long lifetime than never having to get a PC  And if that MS in your post stands for Microsoft I find it really, really, funny :lol: !rolling


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

I can not for the life of me imagine life without my electronic toys. I started programming in basic and Fortran in the early 70's. My first personal computer was a Commodore 64 in the early 80s. I'm now on my 5th desktop which is networked to my 4th desktop and 3 laptops. And I built my 3rd desktop just to say I had done it.

We got a $1300 VCR in 1982 that wouldn't do as much as the last $99 one I bought a few years ago, subscribed to DirecTV in 1998 and almost immediately got a couple of Panasonic Showstoppers. Several universal remotes are in the mix as well.

Life without electronics? Perish the thought. :lol: And I was a civil engineer that retired as a pipeline operations manager 16 years ago. Never worked in the electrical or electronic area. Just have a strong need for them in my life.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

olguy said:


> I can not for the life of me imagine life without my electronic toys. I started programming in basic and Fortran in the early 70's. My first personal computer was a Commodore 64 in the early 80s. I'm now on my 5th desktop which is networked to my 4th desktop and 3 laptops. And I built my 3rd desktop just to say I had done it.
> 
> We got a $1300 VCR in 1982 that wouldn't do as much as the last $99 one I bought a few years ago, subscribed to DirecTV in 1998 and almost immediately got a couple of Panasonic Showstoppers. Several universal remotes are in the mix as well.
> 
> Life without electronics? Perish the thought. :lol: And I was a civil engineer that retired as a pipeline operations manager 16 years ago. Never worked in the electrical or electronic area. Just have a strong need for them in my life.


Ah, but your background information tells me you are a very smart person. It isn't smart people that have trouble with electronics it's those of us who aren't that smart who have the problems


----------



## Ozwalt (Feb 24, 2009)

There are certainly a bunch of us out here who can't sit in front of a computer all day.


----------

